# id this anemone



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

u know what kind of anemone this is?


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Its a buble tipped anemone, AKA BTA, E. Quardricolor.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

That is exactly what it is.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

thanks, thats good news


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Yeppers its a green BTA, I think it looks bleached IMO, but it could be the camera.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Never seen one with that coloring either......


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

its not that good of a picture. It has a lot of white spots and then bright green tips


----------



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Looks good Bear is this in your 40" If so I want new pics.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

yea its in the 40 and I put some new pics of it in the journal section


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep, good news indeed. That's one of the few anemones that actually tends to survive longterm under normal reef tank conditions, and you lucked up and got it instead of one of the less desirable species without even knowing what it was. That's good, for as you already know you should never have added any anemones of any kind to this new tank. At least now you'll have a chance at success. Take care of things and you'll probably be fine.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

My BTA has been elongated for some time now. I feed him 2-3 times weekly so I know he's not looking for food. COuld be the decrease in lighting (4x110 to just 4x55) over a 75 gallon. Had a canopy break and until I can buy/make a new one thats the lighting. I'm hoping its due to the lighting. He appears healthy other than that.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

If you feed it well and water conditions are good it will gain more colour, and might lose it bubbles as mine lost it in the first 2 weeks of having it. But no one knows what the bubbles are for, my nem loves king prawns.


----------

